#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-04
<Hour_glASS_23> helloooooooooo!
<holstein> Hour_glASS_23: o/
<holstein> whats new?
<Hour_glASS_23> notta mucho and u?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-06
<Nivex> I know it's not recommended, but how much of a problem would it be to upgrade to current_release+2 by hand with apt?
<holstein> Nivex: lol
<holstein> as long as reinstalling from scratch doesnt scare you in any way as a backup plan
<holstein> i say go for it
<holstein> usually, i have my stuff backed up, and only do the verion upgrades as a test
<holstein> when they work, i usually still end up re-installing
<holstein> installing from CD these days takes like 15 minutes
<holstein> upgrading.... that still takes a while
<holstein> sometimes 6 or 7 hours
<Nivex> holstein: well the other option is go to n+1 then n+1+1
<Nivex> takes longer, but is safer
<holstein> i find only safety in lucid ;)
<Nivex> that's what I'm still running on my laptop and netbook, but there are some improvements in the newer kernels that would be nice to have in those environments
<holstein> like?
<holstein> im testing some kernels for ubuntustudio
<holstein> in maverick and natty
<Nivex> I was going to upgrade to maverick but the annoying Alt modifier bug in vte that still isn't solved stopped me
<holstein> i think we are really close to just having the -generic kernel do the job :)
<holstein> so far, theres no show stoppers for lucid for me
<holstein> i have a very nice PPA for audio apps
<holstein> i use*
<Nivex> I upgraded my media PC because I wanted the newer players, and the backports (specifically VLC) wanted to bring along a bunch of core stuff, so I figured I might as well
<Nivex> hmm, looking back over the kernel stuff, the helpful stuff is in .37 and .38, which is why I'm looking at natty.  .37 gets SMP improvements on ext4 and .38 gets the process queueing "wonder patch"
<holstein> Nivex: maybe before reinstalling or upgrading
<holstein> you coule just try that kernel in lucid
<akgraner> holstein, I've been using test drive this week and installing/updating and trying out various versions of 11.04
<holstein> akgraner: cool
<holstein> i just updated my natty install last night
<holstein> testing a couple kernels for ubuntustudio with firewire
<holstein> akgraner: whaddaya think?
<akgraner> oh cool
<akgraner> I haven't tested ubuntustudio yet
<akgraner> however I am about to snag GNOME 3.0 and check it out
<holstein> akgraner: we're just on gnome2 for now
<holstein> talking about maybe XFCE for 11.10
<holstein> no reason to test it really
<holstein> we are also kicking around a live CD/DVD
<holstein> hopefully by 12.04
<akgraner> GNOME 3.0 released today and from the screen shots I saw it's looking sweet
<akgraner> plus I am digging Unity now...so what the heck
<holstein> unity is looking good
<holstein> its not for me though
<holstein> im not liking the launcher bar hiding right now
<holstein> but, they got some time :)
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I think hiding is part of it though
<akgraner> when not in use it goes away
<akgraner> to keep the desktop clean
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but, i thought it was a crash for a couple minutes
<holstein> til i figured out what to hover over
<holstein> and then, how exactly to hover over it to get it fully back
<holstein> not very intuitive
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I was frustrated the first time I tried it in Alpha 2 I think
<akgraner> so then I waited til Beta 1 and life is good now :-)
<holstein> well, im running 10.04 on everything important
<holstein> so im not worried :)
<holstein> ill figure something out by 12.04
<holstein> im really missing fluxbox these days
<holstein> it just took *so* long to get it all tweaked out the way i wanted it
<akgraner> :-)  who is working on fluxbox these days
<akgraner> paultag I think
<holstein> akgraner: paultag is helping us with ubuntustudio right now :)
<Nivex> I thought OpenBox was the current incarnation of that line
<holstein> Nivex: flux is still around
<holstein> ive only used openbox with LXDE
<holstein> not really the same thing
<Nivex> I miss WindowMaker from time to time
<holstein> :)
<_marx_> hum, afterstep and fluxbox
 * _marx_ dl'd natty beta last night fixin' to do a vbox install now
<akgraner> holstein, paultag is awesome!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-07
<holstein> this is the first wednesday :/
<holstein> no meeting
<holstein> we got our official status
<holstein> and kinda died off
<holstein> unfortunately
<holstein> or fortunately, depending on how you look at it
<holstein> ive gotten busy
<holstein> and cant really help out as much as i was once before
<holstein> but, we should try and have a brainstroming via mailing list
<holstein> or here
<holstein> cause, its dead like disco in here
<_marx_> disco is dead?
<_marx_> i'm up at five tomorrow
<_marx_> on the road by 6
<holstein> disco is what it is
<holstein> this channel/team is dead
<_marx_> i came in in late '08 or so
<_marx_> bored unemployed Carpenter
<holstein> well, as of 10:14pm EST today
<holstein> this place is dry
<holstein> _marx_: you still having ubuntu hours at crankies?
<_marx_> geeks are lame, too busy making money or coding or living just like us blue collar types
<_marx_> been working saturdays lately
<_marx_> booked this sat
<_marx_> should be 150 or so cash
<holstein> how about 11.04 release parties?
<_marx_> close to my birthday every time
<_marx_> i'm not inspired to do anything other than pay my bills
<_marx_> su lost her job a month ago
<holstein> drag
<_marx_> how to pay the next round of bills is much more important to me than...most anything i can think of
<holstein> i hear you
<holstein> its tough right now for sure
<holstein> who is team lead now?
<_marx_> i believe the contact is amber
<holstein> contact?
<holstein> or team lead?
<holstein> i dont think amber thinks she is the team lead
<_marx_> w/canonical it's the same
<_marx_> afaik
<holstein> well, we should probably figure out who the team lead is
<holstein> thats probably a good reason why the team/channel is dying
 * holstein sent an email
<holstein> we'll figure out whos who
<_marx_> "leading" a loco has a definition somewhere
<holstein> and whats what
<_marx_> where's that cat herding video?
<holstein> _marx_: i was under the impression you were the leader
<_marx_> fuckina
<_marx_> i can't be, i cuss too much
<holstein> hehe
<_marx_> seriously there are lots of reasons i'm not a good leader
<_marx_> besides not leading
<holstein> well, thats beside the point actually
<holstein> if you arent the team lead
<holstein> thats fine
<_marx_> i have no contacts in any computer industry
<holstein> we just need someone to do something
<_marx_> i did already two three years ago
<_marx_> well two anyway
<_marx_> i'm stil a 50, yes Fifty something carpenter grandfather...
<holstein> congrats
<_marx_> not yer typical linux user or loco team leader
<_marx_> 5 grandkids
<_marx_> that ain't new
<holstein> BugeyeD: i remember you saying you were an X guy right?
<holstein> im having some issues with XDMX
<holstein> wondering if you had any suggestions...
<BugeyeD> holstein: i used to know my way around the x config, sure. don't know what xdmx is, though.
<holstein> im using it to fake a 2nd monitor
<holstein> with an old laptop
<holstein> and its working well
<holstein> but im getting some strange keyboard behavior
<holstein> while the server is running
<holstein> and after i disconnect
<holstein> and #xorg is ice-ing me ;)
<_marx_> '02 or so i did a plug meeting on dual monitors on a P233
<holstein> i'll keep fiddling
<holstein> _marx_: with XDMX ?
<BugeyeD> holstein: no idea about xdmx, sorry. and i'm too tired to be helpful right now even if i'd seen it before. :(
<_marx_> a p233 w/2 monitors, no
<_marx_> holstein: didn't exist then
<holstein> yeah>
<holstein> ?
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> maybe thats why im having a hard time getting help
<holstein> i thought it was old
<_marx_>  i don't even recall for sure what it ran, likely mandrake
<_marx_> holstein: i can prolly do the winston ubuntu hour this month
<holstein> i was just wondering if you were doing it still
<holstein> and if anyone was coming/interested
<holstein> im not trying to say you *should* be
<holstein> anyhow
<holstein> GN..
<_marx_> well can be, money to be made
<_marx_> give up $150 when i could really use it or go meet..
 * _marx_ a 10+ year desktop linux user
<_marx_> and that is all*
<BugeyeD> _marx_: i'll be outta town saturday (leaving today, back sunday nite)
<BugeyeD> i've been a few times myself, so we can prolly still mark up a couple of UH's if we wanted to. the kids love it there. they like sitting next to me, myself on my laptop and them on their olpc laptop playing games.
<BugeyeD> of course, the hot chocolate and gargantuan cookies don't hurt their feelings either.
<BugeyeD> i'm so oversubscribed now that i don't think i'd be a good team lead either.
<BugeyeD> but if you need someone to step in so there will be someone to "blame" then i'm used to that too. :)
<holstein> i wasnt trying to say _marx_ should be hosting the UH's
<BugeyeD> yeah, SURE you weren't.
<BugeyeD> :)
<holstein> i was just trying to guage if they were still happening
<holstein> what the interest level was like
<BugeyeD> we still do from time to time. our last one saw someone from greensboro show up.
<holstein> i was really hoping someone else in our local LUG would take that on
<holstein> and either host an UH
<holstein> or maybe even an ubuntu users group
<holstein> seperate from the LUG
<BugeyeD> i go every other week or so for a few hours and take the kids. i've had a few folks stop to talk because of the kids and the linux stickers all over their little green/white laptops.
<holstein> i just cant do it
<holstein> but our LUG is growing quite nicely :)
<BugeyeD> we have a problem in our area. i think we have plenty of folks who "would have been" interested, but
<holstein> well, thats fine though
<BugeyeD> a long-standing lug in our area has given most of them a _very_ bad taste ...
<holstein> and the UH's dont have everything to do with the team
<holstein> i just think its a good potential recruiting tool
<BugeyeD> good point
<BugeyeD> on another note, nginx rocks. it's so much better than apache, at least for my current purposes.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> its nice to find the proper tool
<BugeyeD> varnish looks nice too, and i may start using that for certain things. it has a constant-size ram cache which works very well.
<BugeyeD> just wish i didn't have to deal with php ...
<holstein> sql is the one that i always google about
<holstein> and paste in whatever blindly
<holstein> BugeyeD: i think it would be nice if one of you 'old-schoolers' took over for _marx_
<holstein> but thats just my opinion
<holstein> and i totally understand being too busy
<BugeyeD> the sql doesn't bother me; it's the php layer between the sql and the user that gives me nightmares. so many security holes ...
<BugeyeD> who you calling old?
<BugeyeD> heh
<holstein> hehe
<BugeyeD> i wouldn't mind, i'm used to getting blamed.
<holstein> BugeyeD: give its some thought
<holstein> i'll be pushing the issue as i make/have time
<holstein> gotta run... BBL
<BugeyeD> l8r
<akgraner> hey y'all who wants to help plan an UbuCon for the Southeast Linux Fest in June?
<akgraner> space is secured already!
<holstein> o/
<holstein> akgraner: im actually pretty sure i cant be there already :/
<holstein> but i'll help out if i can
<akgraner> thanks!  I'll make a list of what all needs to be done and send it to the mailing list over the next few days
<akgraner> totally forgot about the team meeting - I am neck deep in work and a book atm ...but my schedule should get back to *normal* (what ever that is) after UDS :-)
<holstein> akgraner: no worries
<holstein> i have a message out to the list
<holstein> to determine who is the team lead
<holstein> and i'll try and make some time to stoke the fire a bit ;)
<holstein> :)
<akgraner> oh crap  - I think I am still listed as the team lead
<holstein> akgraner: yeah?
<akgraner> this last cycle was crazy for me...
<holstein> i see you as contanct
<holstein> _marx_'s said contact = team lead
<akgraner> I thought that is what we decided..
<holstein> but i was asuming _marx_ was team lead
<akgraner> but I honestly don't mind handing it off...
<holstein> anyways, we all no how dead it is here
<akgraner> yeah :-(
<holstein> and im not really in a position right now to do much about it
<akgraner> but the irc channel isn't the only place for activity
<holstein> other than just try and brain-storm here and there
<holstein> akgraner: true
<holstein> i think the whole she-bang is kinda dead though :/
<akgraner> yeah - I'll be around more after uds - so maybe between now and end of may we can brain-storm some more
<akgraner> and come up with a plan of attack
<holstein> sure
<holstein> maybe we could have a barleys meetup
<akgraner> however, I don't think we are very different from most teams - sometimes participation and activity comes in cycles
<akgraner> barleys would rock!
<akgraner> (but more towards the end of may) :-)
<holstein> yeah, im totally slammed for now too
<holstein> im thinking about going for ubuntu membership
<holstein> if i can find a thursday i can make the meeting for sure
<akgraner> coolieo
<akgraner> you can also go to one of the other membership boards if you can't make an americas board meeting
<holstein> akgraner: good to know
<akgraner> let me know if you need a testimonial
<holstein> i want to make sure scott lavender can go
<holstein> or you :)
<holstein> and/or
<akgraner> or more testimonials..make sure to send me the link to your wiki page once you choose a date
<holstein> akgraner: will do :)
<holstein> im thinking sometime this summer i'll try and make it happen
<akgraner> awesome!!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-09
 * _marx_ tinkering w/old dell dem 3000 pc
<_marx_> needs ram
<holstein> i got a gigabyte in my server
<_marx_> this one has .5 g
<_marx_> it's running 11.04 xfce and burning it's own boot cd now
<holstein> cool
<_marx_> xubuntu on early p4 w/500m ram
<holstein> you checked out peppermintOS
<holstein> ?
<holstein> local guys
<holstein> hendersonville
<holstein> i have it running on a couple of 'appliance' kind of boxes
<_marx_> no i haven't
<_marx_> xfburn reported failure but file manager likes the disk...
<holstein> yeah, ive seen 'cant eject the disk' errors
<holstein> that look scary
<holstein> but dont really effect anything
<_marx_> well my play time is up
<holstein> :/
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-04-03
<BugeyeD> anyone aware of a valid repos for jaunty?
<BugeyeD> ahh, never mind.
<BugeyeD> in case anyone wondered ... and this may get me kicked. we'll see.
<BugeyeD> ## EOL upgrade sources.list
<BugeyeD> # Required
<BugeyeD> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse
<BugeyeD> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<BugeyeD> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME-security main restricted universe multiverse
<BugeyeD> # Optional
<BugeyeD> #deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME-backports main restricted universe multiverse
#ubuntu-us-nc 2014-04-01
<peruz> Hello hello.
<holstein> peruz: o/
